# ? ICD-9 for "trapped lung"



## donnasmurray@gmail.com (Feb 22, 2012)

Need a code for "trapped lung" .  Pt had an open complete decortication of rt lung and dx used was trapped lung.  All I've been able to come up with is 518.89.  Pt has had recurrent bloody pleural effusion also.  Any suggestions???   Thx in advance!


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 22, 2012)

from what I read the definition is fibrothorax and that code is 511.0


----------



## dmszymanski1@aol.com (Apr 17, 2012)

*Trapped lung*

518.89


----------

